# Luther's "One Little Word"



## KenPierce (Dec 11, 2006)

In "A Mighty Fortress," Luther wrote the line:

The prince of darkness grim, we tremble not for him.
His rage we can endure, for lo his doom is sure.
One little word shall fell him.

That word, above all earthly powers, no thanks to them abideth.

I have puzzled over that for a long time. Is Luther speaking metaphorically there, using the phrase "one little Word" for the Scriptures (or perhaps for Christ himself?).

Or, what are some other possibilities? Sometimes I have thought that he, in the first instance, is talking about the word "tetelestai," though I have no grounds for that.

Thoughts?


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 11, 2006)

Just my opinion, I tend to believe that he is speaking metaphorically of Christ himself here. However, it could be the one (Christ), the other (the Scriptures), or both.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 11, 2006)

Donald may be exactly right, one little (seeming) Word shall fell him--Christ and his work of the cross destroys the work of Satan.

Or _that_ Word above all earthly powers no thanks to them abideth, the indestructible Scripture is enough resistance to make the Devil flee.

Or "he shall slay him with the _breath of his mouth_" (2 Thes. 2:8). One word.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 14, 2006)

Is there a theological difference between the two German words that are used?

Ein *Wörtlein* kann ihn fällen.

Das *Wort* sie sollen lassen stahn


----------

